# Valve extender question



## lawrence131 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just got some Reynold's strike wheels with the 66mm rims which require using a valve extender. The wheel came pre-built and pumped up by the LBS, but when I took them home to test out deflating and inflating the tube I ran into some trouble.

I tried just sticking on the floor pump and it sticks on fine on the valve extender but when I pump it, it seems to be just pushing air into the EXTENDER and not the tube and the resistance is very high (which makes sense if it is going into a very small, closed space = the extender). I also can't seem to deflate the tube to test out re-inflating by simply sticking a hex rod into the extender to hit the deflater mechanism (must be missing or not using a long enough rod).

Is there anything special I need to be doing other than just sticking the pump presta connector to the valve extender?

Sorry for the noob question but just haven't used a wheel that requires an extender before.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

if the valve extanders are the zipp type, i.e. no ability to open the screw thread while the extender is on. you will have to get the thread open as it may have inadvertantly closed. tweezers may work. My advice ditch the zipp style extanders and but the vitoria type.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Push a piece of wire or a spoke down the valve extender hole to unstick the valve from the rubber seal.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I've had great luck with the continental extenders. But also using continental tires...


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

The escaping air may be that they didn't put plumbers tape on the valve threads and the air is escaping at that point.

If they are extenders that go over the valve, it helps to put it at the bottom of the wheel when pumping, its easier to pop the valve open than if the valve is on top of the wheel rotation.

I just use a paperclip if I have to deflate mine.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

slowdave said:


> if the valve extanders are the zipp type, i.e. no ability to open the screw thread while the extender is on. you will have to get the thread open as it may have inadvertantly closed. tweezers may work. My advice ditch the zipp style extanders and but the vitoria type.


I'm having the same problem and unscrewed the extender and opened the valve with tweezers. The tire then pumped up easily and seems to be holding air (for the last hour anyway). 

My question is how many times can I do this (or can I even do this once) and expect the seal created by the teflon tape over the threads to hold? Am I at risk for finding out the hard way 20 miles from home?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I just give the valve a little extra twist at the end and they stay open, you could also put a dab of loctite and open the valve up to ensure it doesn't close.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Valve extenders with the Strikes - am I in for a surprise ?*

I just ordered a pair of Strikes a couple days ago, so I don't have them as yet. Am I in for some kind of surprise with the valve extenders (whatever it is Reynolds includes with the wheels) ? 

I had a set of Mavic wheels, like 15-ish, maybe less, years ago, that required extenders -- can't even begin to remember which I used, but I do remember not having any issues at all, I just opened up the valve stem, screwed on the extenders, and left them that way. Air went in, just as it would without the extenders, and stayed in, just as it does with any tube, if you leave the valve stem screwed out, after inflating. But I just left the valve stems screwed out and the extenders on, no issues - I do remember that much, even though this was 10+ years ago 

Is there something going on here, with the Reynolds extenders, that I should know about ?

Doug


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

A presta valve which is not locked open will close due to friction when you screw on the extender. Use a needle nose and "lock" the valve in the open position before you use the extender.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I don't think the ones I used way back when had that issue.*




woodys737 said:


> A presta valve which is not locked open will close due to friction when you screw on the extender. Use a needle nose and "lock" the valve in the open position before you use the extender.


Though this has been years, 10+ years, I am pretty sure I didn't do anything but screw open the presta valve stems, screw on the extenders (can't find them anymore, nor do I remember what brand they were or where I got them), and then inflate whenever necessary. I am quite sure than I never took them off, except to change tubes of course.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

DBtheCyclist said:


> Though this has been years, 10+ years, I am pretty sure I didn't do anything but screw open the presta valve stems, screw on the extenders (can't find them anymore, nor do I remember what brand they were or where I got them), and then inflate whenever necessary. I am quite sure than I never took them off, except to change tubes of course.


I'm not saying anything other than open the valve all the way either. You can easily open the valve 99% of the way with your fingers. The last 1% is the hard part. It may be approx 1/16 of a turn and you'll notice when you unscrew (close) it it will feel like it pops a bit. A needle nose makes it easy and easy to see...


----------

